# Introducing My Hedgie



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I just got my hedgehog yesterday... I love him and so does my whole family, they are more intrigued by him than I am! He's been great so far, he ate all his food the first night in his new home, and his poop is solid and not green at all. He uncurls once he's in my hand and I've already gotten used to his quills.










I did my research on hedgehogs since February, and found a breeder in April... most of what I learned about pet hedgehogs has been from the breeder or from this site, I even ordered a CWS from Reaper. 

I'll update this thread with more pictures of the hedgie and his cage set-up. The only thing I'm missing is the CWS and a thermostat controlled ceramic heat bulb, which I don't anticipate on needing until fall or winter.

I still haven't decided a name for the little guy, any suggestions? :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC and congrats on your new baby!

I don't have any name suggestions except to watch his personality. A lot of times they name themselves.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Such an adorable little pinto!

Congratulations on him and Welcome to HHC!

Sorry I don't have any name suggestions.
I always said I wanted a little boy named Spunky.
When I got my boy he was a Vander. And he didn't look like a spunky.
I'd watch him and get to know him then decide on a name that fit's him.
Took me almost a month to name my baby girl.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is so sweet. I look forward to more pictures and stories about you new hedgie baby!!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Splotch - because of the spot


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations in the hedgie :mrgreen: 

Anything but sonic :lol:


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

Sorry for the quality, these are from my phone. I'll use my camera next time.















He bit me last night! He was brought up drinking from a water bottle, and I'm trying to get him to drink from the bowl. I put some water on the tip of my finger and was luring him to the water bowl, and he bit me. :lol: I was worried he wasn't drinking water, but then he got the idea and started drinking for a bit. I'll have to keep enticing him to get to the bowl.

I was thinking of naming him Vandal... he looks like a little thief with his dark mask and ears, and he's constantly licking his lips like he has some mischievous plan. :lol:


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG he's so cute!! Congrats on your new hedgie
Not sure on names, I had a hard enough time naming Milo lol. Vandal sounds cool though I've never heard that one before.


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some more:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Vandal is a nice name  love the new pics.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Ohhh I like the name Vandal!!
I like the new pics too.

*hmm... wonders if Vander would notice me calling him Vandal instead* lol


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

:lol:

Vander, I like that.  I really like the name Vandal... idk if it suits the little guy though. We'll see what I come up with.

This is his cage. Still debating on whether or not I should get a litter pan.

http://imgboot.com/images/infierno214/cage.jpg

http://imgboot.com/images/infierno214/cage2.jpg

http://imgboot.com/images/infierno214/cage3.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

His cage looks cozy.  Do you have a wheel for him? He definitely needs one.


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

Not yet, should be coming soon! I ordered a CWS from Reaper. 

I want to feed him mealworms as a snack for bonding time, but I'm going to wait until the CWS arrives so he won't gain too much weight.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

JerseyDM said:


> :lol:
> 
> Vander, I like that.  I really like the name Vandal... idk if it suits the little guy though. We'll see what I come up with.


Thanks  He came with the name I liked it so I kept it.
The girl I got him from named him Vander because his ears were bitten off like (*E*)Vander Holifield.

But I like Vandal too.
I always said that if Vander ever became a dad I'd have to name a son Tyson. I think now he would need twin boys. Tyson and Vandal. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The new pictures are wonderful. I love the name Vandal too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree Vandal is better than Splotch.


----------

